#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  تلویزیون صنام مدل SLE-49M10

## rm_2002

با سلام میخواستم بدونم پنل تلویزیون LED صنام مدل SLE-49M10 از کجا میشه تهیه کرد و قیمتش چنده با تشکر بیکران

----------

*optical*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام مهندس جان. براتون میپرسم.

----------

